# period pains when on menopur ?



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello i have been injecting menopur now for 6 days now and i am getting period like pains is this normal ?    has eny one else experianced this thankyou


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi just belive im sorry i cant help.  I cant remember if i did or not.  I know i got bloating pains where the follicles were growing but apart from that i dont remember, its been a few months for me so maybe someone else who has just had tx will remember and be able to help you.  good luck with your tx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Just belive and welcome.  It could well be the menopur doing it's stuff and what you are feeling is your follicles growing. Good luck with your treatment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya just and welcome to fertility friends and ivf wales board

the pains you are feeling are probably down to your lining thickening and your follicles on your ovaries growing. if you have pain that is worry you i would give clinica call just to check it......aches and pain though are usually part and parcel of ivf

good luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi just belive,

glad you found us and i hope the girls have been able to help you.


----------

